# Solved: hyperactive Jasc Paint Shop installer



## Global V (Jan 14, 2009)

Using XP pro. When the computer boots up the Jasc Paint Shop Pro Studio Dell Edition automaticly starts to try to install. This thing is relentless, it says "the app. you are tring to install is on a cd rom that is not available, please insert disc and press OK." However i dont have the disc and dont know what happened to it. So I've pressed OK, Cancel, & Browse, those are the opptions available. Doesn't matter what I press it shuts itself down and starts runing all over again,(vicious cycle). I've also tried to remove the software, it tells me there is a program running and to finnish the install before I make any further changes. Please Help


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

is this the psp that comes with the computer on a 30 or 60 day trial
or a version that you bought and use?

you could start by opening the task manager (rt. click on the task bar>task manager>processes....scroll down and see if you find jasc psp in the list, if you do highlight it and hit "end process")

then try to uninstall it.

if that doesn't work, don't freak out there's something else we can try


----------



## Global V (Jan 14, 2009)

It is not a trial version and i don't know if it came with the comp. also I could not find the task manager this comp is new to me and I am used to Macs. I was able to uninstall the actual jasc software before it started trying to run the install but that didn't fix anything.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

ok, so your still getting that "the app. you are tring to install is on a cd rom that is not available etc..." message at startup?

(for future reference the task bar is the blue bar at the bottom of your screen.
if you rt. click on it a menu will appear containing the task manager.)

if your still getting that message go here and download and install the "Windows Installer CleanUp Utility" after you've installed it....

go to.... start>all programs...and open up the "windows install cleanup"
see if jasc paint shop is on the list that comes up inside the cleanup prog., if it is...click on it to highlight and select remove.
then close the installer cleanup and restart the computer.
let me know if that fixes the prob.
...........................
seeing your new to pc, you may wanna create a restore point before you do this.
start>all programs>accessories>system tools>system restore....
choose "create a restore point" then name it "b4 installer removal" or something that you'll recognize... then choose "create" 
if something should get mucked up you'll at least be able to return to the point your at right now.


----------



## Global V (Jan 14, 2009)

She's fixed, Thank You very Much!!!


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

your welcome:up:


----------



## Global V (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought that selecting the "End Task" in the task bar had fixed the problem, but it is back. That works for about 2 min. then it tries to run again. Any thoughts?


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

hmmm....ok so the task manager didn't work.

did you try downloading and running the "Windows Installer CleanUp Utility" 
as described in post #4...if not try that.

make sure you follow the directions including making a system restore point.


----------



## Global V (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,

I created a restore point. But I can not find the "windows install cleanup" when i select all programs. Could it be called something else or be locate in another file? I have looked in every little triangle that opens up more options. The closest thing I could find was in system tools and it said "disc clean up"


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

did you download and install the program from....here


----------



## Global V (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks again I think its gone for good this time.


----------



## imhelpls (Nov 28, 2008)

imhelpls
first experience with Tech Support Guy

To Global V and t bone - your conversations were exactly what I was looking for
on my first try. I followed your suggestions and jasc was defeated immediately thru
"windows install cleanup". Thank you.


----------

